# How to install tree fern panels?



## Harbinger (Dec 20, 2008)

Do you silicone them straight to glass?
Figured i'd try one with my dart frog Mk II set up, although i went and ordered the wrong size so now i have to do some tinkering -_-
Something i've also probably asked before but cant remember off the top of my head, will any make of hydro balls do or are only certain brands safe for darts?


----------



## soundstounite (Sep 6, 2009)

Harbinger said:


> Do you silicone them straight to glass?
> Figured i'd try one with my dart frog Mk II set up, although i went and ordered the wrong size so now i have to do some tinkering -_-
> Something i've also probably asked before but cant remember off the top of my head, will any make of hydro balls do or are only certain brands safe for darts?


Never yet used tree fern,some environmental concerns,but yes that is what I would try,naturally froggy safe stuff,no fungicides. It would be silirub AQ in my case,the stuff works nuff said

I can't help on the balls much either again never used,so I'll leave that one completely as I think others can help more

Stu


----------



## deadsea60 (Apr 20, 2011)

I have used the zoo med hydro balls usually but have used some clay balls purchased from a shop near me which are fine. Just check to make sure they don't contain anything bad and a make sure you give them a good clean and if not sure on the quality a bake can't hurt.


----------



## Harbinger (Dec 20, 2008)

Got some pet brand ones in the end, cant remember the make. And i also ordered a bag of granulated tree fern in the hopes of filling in the gap either side of the panel. Still in need of a decent piece of bogwood.


----------



## Harbinger (Dec 20, 2008)

Oh yeah, how long does silicone take to cure again?


----------



## colinm (Sep 20, 2008)

You can stick the tree fern root onto glass with silicon. Make sure that the tree fern is dry and you may need to weight it down while it cures. Be careful about cutting it to size as it expands when damp, leave a little gap around the edges. It is also very heavy when wet.


----------



## soundstounite (Sep 6, 2009)

Harbinger said:


> Oh yeah, how long does silicone take to cure again?


Difficult to give an exact as cure time is temp... humidity..maybe brand dependent say roughly 4 days...if you can smell any sign of vinegar by sticking ya nose next to it,then it hasn't cured,be patient with these cure times bro,quicker in the long run: victory:

Stu


----------



## Harbinger (Dec 20, 2008)

Any chance its likely to cure in 24 hours? Also heard that from somebody, im just wondering if i got a fast curing brand or something. And i cant smell anything in there now, compared to my last dart frog build which reeked for ages. Its not so much i want to hurry up and get my darts in there cause they're chilling in a temporary tank, im just really looking forward to doing more on it


----------



## herper147 (Feb 7, 2009)

Dont want to hijack the thread but I installed some Lucky Reptile background and the silicone cured in a couple days but the actual panels have a real weird smell and wondered how normal this was? 

It been about 2 weeks now and the smell is still there but very faint now and almost gone, but it made my room stink for at least a week and worried there was something wrong with the panels?


----------



## soundstounite (Sep 6, 2009)

Harbinger said:


> Any chance its likely to cure in 24 hours? Also heard that from somebody, im just wondering if i got a fast curing brand or something. And i cant smell anything in there now, compared to my last dart frog build which reeked for ages. Its not so much i want to hurry up and get my darts in there cause they're chilling in a temporary tank, im just really looking forward to doing more on it


Bro i utterly understand,but put it this way,which is easier,being sure you have everything cured out properly,or finding the viv unusable because you almost sealed in something that is still giving off fumes months later.

I'm a cautious soul kiddo,more than most probably :bash::blush:, but that caution has brought what to our personal collection? That patience is bloody hard won at times drives me nuts,but omg it IS worth it in long run. Yes I utterly make the same mistakes as most but rushing a viv ain't worth it,hell you might have frogs in there for just how long? If you have studied you'll all ready be aware that might be 20plus years!!

Please don't skimp days ,there is a monsterous big pic here,you are building and are comitting to care for some frogs for a long time,no sense in thinking on days now,do it once, do it slow, do it right:2thumb: While the viv is curing you can hone culturing skills: nail that sucker buddy.

I can set a temp tub in days but a proper balls to the wall home takes eons,study the frog to be kept, their regional variation in humidity and temp and uv index,build to that frog, ponder all parameters,nail all that research and that silicone will be the least worry:whistling2:

seeya

Stu


----------



## soundstounite (Sep 6, 2009)

herper147 said:


> Dont want to hijack the thread but I installed some Lucky Reptile background and the silicone cured in a couple days but the actual panels have a real weird smell and wondered how normal this was?
> 
> It been about 2 weeks now and the smell is still there but very faint now and almost gone, but it made my room stink for at least a week and worried there was something wrong with the panels?


I'd love to help mate I can't never used a background made by others.That said, as in the above post I'm cautious,more than most it works dude.

Darts have a skin that is permeable they are sensitive,natural barometers of an ecosystem,put it this way if the phibs are doing well,then probably the whole ecosystem is,so no, a weird smell for me would mean no frogs are going there until I either have proof others have been ok or I am simply happy that it is gone.

I'm sure op won't mind the side track,we all want the best for these amazing animals: victory: no reason to post otherwise

Good luck,but to both of you remember I really am slow old:Na_Na_Na_Na::lol2: and cautious PLEASE take that into consideration,it does work though:mf_dribble:

take care

Stu

ps lucky rep are a yank company(Ibelieve),you might get more help on dendroboard or dartden,both yank sites and good un's specialist to darts,failing more replies here


----------



## Harbinger (Dec 20, 2008)

At least these darts will keep me distracted enough to not rush my 3rd dart build 
Its been over 48 hours since i siliconed it, not gonna put the darts in yet but messing around with the word cant hurt.
And btw, so what about using wood from an existing dart set up? How's best to make it safe to use?


----------



## soundstounite (Sep 6, 2009)

Harbinger said:


> At least these darts will keep me distracted enough to not rush my 3rd dart build
> Its been over 48 hours since i siliconed it, not gonna put the darts in yet but messing around with the word cant hurt.
> And btw, so what about using wood from an existing dart set up? How's best to make it safe to use?


I probably wouldn't use it to be honest,i'm possibly among the few here who wouldn't,I don't transfer plant cuttings either, many do. I think the frogs are simply more value than a bit of wood,,so for me not really worth the risk.

to answer the Q directly an autoclave mate

Stu


----------



## Harbinger (Dec 20, 2008)

Yeah i wasnt going to just hoped i could, its not the cost of it, its the fact that it would go in this viv perfectly and looks way better than that naff bright mopani. Off to a garden centre tomorrow with an aquarium shop so hopefully can get some decent bogwood ^_^


----------

